# INFJ female



## twistylicious (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi all!

I've now taken a bunch of MBTI-tests, and always end up with the same result: INFJ.
I feel that the desciption is pretty much hand in glove. 

I'm 28 years old, living in Stockholm, Sweden. My intrests are music, reading, writing, computer gaming, game research, criminology and zen buddhism.

My self esteem is not that great, and I constantly worry about doing/saying the wrong thing.
I fear rejection and I fear being laughed at. I always pay close attention to other peoples 
facial expressions, gestures, voice pitch and I often feel like I can read their minds - 
I simply "know" what they think and I also have a hard time trusting people.

I never feel at complete ease at social gatherings as I always feel "stared at", which makes me very uncomfortable. 
I have a hard time dealing with my emotional roller coaster. I'm trying my hardest to be calm, 
collected but the constant feeling of wearing a mask drains a lot of energy, and I feel like nobody really gets me. 


I guess I have good sides aswell though. Hmm.
:laughing:

Well, thats a little bit about me. Looking forward to get to know more about you!
/twistylicious


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings twistylicious and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum twistylicious. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome. roud:
What kind of music do you like?


----------



## carnallace (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome! You sound like my kin-spirit. I feel like I've written everything you just have twice over. 
It's odd how we feel so different sometimes but then it turns out, we're not so alone in our feelings after all. :]

I know you've plenty of good qualities! (though I'm not really sure any of those classify as 'bad'.) :]


----------



## twistylicious (Oct 24, 2009)

Ben said:


> Welcome. roud:
> What kind of music do you like?


Lots and lots! 
Mostly indie rock/pop, punk and a pinch of reggae. I love music with lyrics I really can relate to,
but I also love classical music. Everything that fits to my mood at the time, but i tend to like "sad" music more than happy, cheery music. Sad music makes me happy. 

I have a hard time getting attached to trance, techno or house.

Right now I'm listening mostly to swedish indie pop/rock and punk.
Favourite song right now though is _Geraldine_ by Glasvegas.
An old time favourite is _It aint me babe_ by Bob Dylan.

:happy:


----------



## twistylicious (Oct 24, 2009)

carnallace said:


> Welcome! You sound like my kin-spirit. I feel like I've written everything you just have twice over.
> It's odd how we feel so different sometimes but then it turns out, we're not so alone in our feelings after all. :]
> 
> I know you've plenty of good qualities! (though I'm not really sure any of those classify as 'bad'.) :]


Hehe, thanks!
Yea, it's really nice too see that you're not the only "weirdo" in the world.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. You'd better watch out to not become an E. I use ENFJs as target practice.:tongue:


----------



## Magic Mono (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome.

Sorry you feel "stared at" at "social gatherings", but don't worry, most here are socially deprived(and enjoy it).You'll fit right in.


----------



## twistylicious (Oct 24, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Welcome to the Cafe. You'd better watch out to not become an E. I use ENFJs as target practice.:tongue:


Haha! Well, the "E" is prolly getting stronger than the "I" when under the influence of alcohol. Much more comfortable around people after a few glasses.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, welcome to PC~


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

twistylicious said:


> Haha! Well, the "E" is prolly getting stronger than the "I" when under the influence of alcohol. Much more comfortable around people after a few glasses.


So does that mean that if I ever want to use someone for target practice with my catapults and cannons, all I have to do is give you alcohol?:tongue:


----------



## twistylicious (Oct 24, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> So does that mean that if I ever want to use someone for target practice with my catapults and cannons, all I have to do is give you alcohol?:tongue:


I don't like catapults and cannons. :sad:

:tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

twistylicious said:


> I don't like catapults and cannons. :sad:
> 
> :tongue:


Then you'd better watch out if you ever drink any alcohol because then they're coming out.:tongue:


----------



## twistylicious (Oct 24, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Then you'd better watch out if you ever drink any alcohol because then they're coming out.:tongue:


*puts the wine glass away*

*getting some water*

:blushed:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

twistylicious said:


> *puts the wine glass away*
> 
> *getting some water*
> 
> :blushed:


You're no fun, I haven't had any target practice in a while.:tongue:


----------



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

Don't worry twistylicious, we're all here to protect you from those scary people like mcgooglian. <3

I always like it when another INFJ joins the forum, because I know that when I joined I finally found a real sense of connection to other people in the world. It's an amazing feeling to finally realize there are other people out there like you.

I hope you keep posting despite the strong pull of introversion.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to PC! :happy:


----------



## twistylicious (Oct 24, 2009)

EvilByte said:


> Don't worry twistylicious, we're all here to protect you from those scary people like mcgooglian. <3
> 
> I always like it when another INFJ joins the forum, because I know that when I joined I finally found a real sense of connection to other people in the world. It's an amazing feeling to finally realize there are other people out there like you.
> 
> I hope you keep posting despite the strong pull of introversion.


Yea, i definatly want to keep posting here. Have lots of thoughts and questions! Although I feel a bit inhibited because english is not my mother tongue. I love to write, and to express feelings and thoughts in writing comes very easy to me. In swedish that is.  I dont get the same "flow" in english, and i always want to use *exactly* the right words to minimize the risk of people misunderstanding me. But i hope my curiosity will win over my fear of making mistakes. :blushed:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

twistylicious said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've now taken a bunch of MBTI-tests, and always end up with the same result: INFJ.
> I feel that the desciption is pretty much hand in glove.
> ...


Greetings twistylicious! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for taking the time to register and joining our humble little forum. We hope you experience a great time with us. INFJ's will always be welcomed here.roud:


----------



## CreativeDreams (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome twisty. Nice introduction. I hope you can find some of your questions on being an INFJ.


----------

